# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Orkin braco kuca na vrata...

## Mukica

Apricot mi je maloprije javila da su je zaprimili u bolnicu, da je sve oke i moli nas sve do jedne da je ne gnjavimo telefoniranjem i SMSovima.

Javit ce nam se.


vibre draga...  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

:Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

Da bude sve onako kako želiš.   :Heart:

----------


## Mima

:Heart:

----------


## kahna

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
Evo i od mene malo.   :Kiss:   i sretno

----------


## tweety

:Heart:

----------


## BusyBee

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## tanja_b

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Jelka

Ajmo bukiiii! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :D

----------


## sladjanaf

ma ovo je prvoaprilska...

 :Heart:

----------


## ninet

E super je dan izabrao - vec mi se svidja   :Grin:  
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  draga da sve dobro i lagodno prodje!

----------


## tinkie winkie

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ninet

> ma ovo je prvoaprilska...



Ne ovo je prvo*apri*lska  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
 :Heart:

----------


## Felix

aprilska ili ne, evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## single

:Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## litala

draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Frida

Apri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## ra

:Heart:

----------


## flower

vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  :Heart:

----------


## Linda

~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

za malog marelića
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## Lutonjica

u mislima ste mi   :Love:

----------


## mamma Juanita

držite se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Bubica

:Heart:  , mislimo na vas...

----------


## BHany

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Ajmo, pimpek!
~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~

----------


## marta

:D 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bucka

:D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kli_kli

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## vanjci

sala?? ili ne?? nije avzno, apri i pimpek  :Kiss:

----------


## cowgirl

~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Apricot
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Arwen

~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## NanoiBeba

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Drš' se, Apri!  :Heart:  
Maleni, požuri polako!  :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Imga

već dva tjedna držim dah
dugo se nije javljala

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
maleni   :Heart:

----------


## Honey

~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
Ajmo pimpač, željno te iščekujemo!

----------


## maxi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za Apri i bebača

----------


## mel

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :D   :Heart:

----------


## Sretna Mama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## samba

Gdje ja živim, nisam ni znala da je trudna   :Laughing:  . Uglavnom i od mene vibre  :Heart:

----------


## **mial**

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## anjica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Brunda

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Dora06

Za Apri i bebača   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Loli

:D 
Sretno, Apri
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bibai

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ivakika

jedva cekamo vijesti
pusa cijeloj family  :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za porod iz snova   :Kiss:  


p.s. već sam zapitala gdje nam je Apri

----------


## maria71

:Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

Sretno draga
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:

----------


## Marija

Sretno   :Love:

----------


## traktorka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

Sretno draga!

----------


## momze

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sto prije zagrlite i svi cetvero zajedno proslavite!   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## meda

> Apricot mi je maloprije javila da su je *zaprimili* u bolnicu:


uf, mislim da joj se ovo nece svidjeti  :Laughing:  

vibramo da sve prode ok   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Gost 1

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## larmama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Kejt

:Heart:

----------


## mirje

~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## ivancica

Vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.................  .................  :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

:shock: pa kako tako brzo!  :? ma ja sam sumnjičava, dok ne vidim to dijete svojim očima  8) 

za svaki slučaj vibram.

----------


## maxovamama

Sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## anki

drži se apriii!

tiskaj, tiskaj, stisni, stisniiiii!
 :Kiss:

----------


## momze

MC, pa nije brzo - cak joj je i prosao termin.   :Wink:

----------


## Lu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## sirius

Super dan za rođenje.
Barem neće bit obavezan krenuti u školu za 6,5g.
Bravo malac ,dobro planirano.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Mudro zboris serous    :Grin:  

Apri mislimo na tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Amelie32

Apri mali već ima smisla za humor !
Mislim na vas dvoje !   :Heart:

----------


## Romina

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~
sretno apri

----------


## paci

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Leki

Sretno apri

----------


## Dia

~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dorotea24

:Heart:  
Ja nisam ni znala da je trudna  :Grin:

----------


## Serpentina

~~~~ :Heart:  

1.april otvara mnoštvo mogućnosti za muljažu oko roćkasa u pubertetlijskoj dobi   :Grin:  
.."pa rakoh ti mama da..."   :Laughing:

----------


## Mony

apri, apri, apri!!!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Jedna mala diskretna ~ i veliko   :Heart:

----------


## Nika

> Super dan za rođenje.
> Barem neće bit obavezan krenuti u školu za 6,5g.
> Bravo malac ,dobro planirano.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Prvo sto sam i ja pomislila.  :Smile: 


Javila se samo kako bi rekla - ne gnjavite me!   :Laughing:  


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Porod nije jos na vidiku.. ona odmara i dobro se osjeca   :Smile:

----------


## Rhea

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ninet

> Porod nije jos na vidiku.. ona odmara i dobro se osjeca


Sutra - ako mene pitate   :Grin:   :Heart:  

A ja sam vec dokazana prorocica

----------


## Balarosa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## djuma

sreeetno!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

~~~~~

----------


## Asimon

ja pojma nisam imala da je Apri trudna!  :D 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da joj mališa što nježnije dođe u zagrljaj!   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kinder

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

ako je prvoaprilska ,biti će valjda ovih dana i stvarni porod 
pa će vibre dobro doći

----------


## cekana

:D  :D  :D 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za podoj s pulsirajućom pupkovinom   :Heart:

----------


## piplica

> Gdje ja živim, nisam ni znala da je trudna   .


Nisi jedina, nisam niti ja!  :Laughing:  
Sretno Apri, držimo vam palčeve!!!  :Love:

----------


## Mamasita

:shock:  apricot trudna?!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

mislimo na vas   :Love:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## momze

jos malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## retha

Evo i mene s vibricama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~......  :Heart:  

Samo neka ona odmara!   :Love:  

Za brzi i porod iz snova moram jos malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~...

Ja sam sad sva zbunjena..uopce nisam znala da je termin vec prosao..

Decko je ha? Jel to ziher? Jel imaju ime?

----------


## čokolada

Ime?   :Laughing:

----------


## kinder

orkin braco   :Grin:

----------


## marta

pa jos uvijek je pimpek, zar ne?   :Grin:

----------


## Paulita

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ana.m

> samba prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Gdje ja živim, nisam ni znala da je trudna   . 
> 
> 
> Nisi jedina, nisam niti ja!  
> Sretno Apri, držimo vam palčeve!!!


Ne bih ni ja znala da nisam išla na rasprodaju, hihi.

Evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bracu i Apri   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## retha

> Ime?


Znaci nemaju?!   :Grin:

----------


## fegusti

draga, prolazim ovo s tobom!

požuri da se preselimo na čestitke a sin ti bude šaljivdžija!

ili je ovo, možda, prvoaprilska šala?!

----------


## fegusti

...i nisi dočekala rodinu brošuru! možda ti u porođajnim mukama sine genijalna ideja kako brošuru nasloviti.  :Grin:

----------


## upornamama

:Heart:

----------


## emily

:Heart:  
~~~~~~~~

----------


## pinocchio

mislimo na vas i vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrramo    :Heart:

----------


## LeaB

Baš sam se pitala koliko još dana, a kad ono...
 :Heart:

----------


## daddycool

~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## vissnja

E pa kajsija je stvarno dobro sakrila da je trudna pojma nisam imala.
~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve super
~~~~~~~~~~~~ i za ime   :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ninochka

i tako vi ipak dočekali travanj   :Smile:  

ajde mališa, danas je super dan za roditi se   :Heart:

----------


## Vodenjak

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Barbi

:Heart:  Nadam se da je maleni već u maminom naručju.
Divan dan za rođendan, danas je (bio) mojoj baki rođendan.  :Heart:

----------


## Drimm

Sigurno nije prvoaprilska? Nisam imala pojma da je apri trudna, a tu sam skoro svaki dan. 8)
Nadam se da će sve porod proći u redu. :Love:  
Jedva čekam da Orkin braco počne birati boje za svoju sobu.

----------


## Tea

mislim na vas i vibram iz petnih žila da se što prije mazite i pazite ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## zhabica

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


kad si se ti vec toliko potrudila steta te ne potpisat   :Kiss:  
apri sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## andrea

apri, samo cool ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## (maša)

mislimo na vas   :Love:   :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Lovanna

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mikka

iii, nisam ni ja znala za pimpeka!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Elinor

Sretno, apri! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Ancica

:Heart:  ~~~  :Heart:  ~~~  :Heart:

----------


## macek

~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## **mial**

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Storma

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mina

A mene nije baš bilo u zadnje vrijeme pa mi je zar već? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ancica

:Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## čokolada

Drugi travanj je isto dobar datum   :Grin:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## litala

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Lu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## ana.m

Evo jaš malo 
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## tweety

:Heart:

----------


## Nika

~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## pepi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Frida

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

Miš mali, od kad kuca na vrata!

Da se odvaži ući *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Apri  :Heart:

----------


## ninet

Znala sam da je pishonja moja raja i da ce me poslusati. Danas je savrsen dan!
 :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## **mial**

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

Evo i od nas lijepih želja i dobrih vibri!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maxi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maxi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zorana

:Heart:   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Balarosa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Matilda

Za dječaka
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
i mamu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Juroslav

Veli Apri da uputite dio molitvi i vibrica za ženu pored koje leži: život djeteta te žene je upitan   :Sad:

----------


## Romina

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
vibram za sve bebice koje će nam uskoro doći na svijet  :Heart:

----------


## mirje

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Nina

Evo malo vibrica i od nas ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

Ima li kakvih novosti?

----------


## kli_kli

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

za apri, sincica i mamu i bebu pored...

----------


## kikic

hm, nisam uopće znala da je Apricot trudna...
Vibrice za sve i susjednu bebicu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Još jedna iz kluba nemalica pojma šalje vibrice do neba da sve prođe kako treba   :Laughing:  (ovo mi je plafon stihoklepanja)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kloklo

Vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr do neba i sunca i mjeseca i zvijezda -  i natrag!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## ana.m

> Veli Apri da uputite dio molitvi i vibrica za ženu pored koje leži: život djeteta te žene je upitan


Uf, naježila sam se sva i suze same krenule

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Za maloga miša i njegovu mamu   :Heart:

----------


## NanoiBeba

evo

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Balarosa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Veli Apri da uputite dio molitvi i vibrica za ženu pored koje leži: život djeteta te žene je upitan  
> 
> 
> Uf, naježila sam se sva i suze same krenule
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


x

----------


## Loli

:Sad:  
~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

Draga moja   :Love:   :Heart:  
Sretno!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Veli Apri da uputite dio molitvi i vibrica za ženu pored koje leži: život djeteta te žene je upitan


  :Sad:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## loonalee

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za apri i malog pišonju i 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za mamu i bebu do nje...  :Heart:

----------


## melange

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## monax

Jel rodila?


 :Love:

----------


## Forka

:Heart:  
Ima kaj novoga?
 :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

Ajmo još malo za sve kojma treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## sandraf

ja sam stvarno mislila da je prvoaprilska sala, nisam imala pojma.

vibre za orkinog brata  :Heart:  i za tu mamu kojoj vibre jako trebaju  :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Imga

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
za sve bebe koje dolaze
apri i bebač   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Nika

čarobne vibre  za bebu borca i mamu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Ena

~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## makka

Ni ja pojma nisam imala da Orki stiže braco   :Smile:    :D 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~  :Heart:

----------


## anek

vibrrrrrrrr za apri i pimpaća, i mamu i bebicu iz njene sobe   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## sladjanaf

:Love:  

bratecu se ne žuri...

a svim bebama želimo najbolji mogući samostalni početak života   :Heart:

----------


## litala

dolazak brace se zahuktava   :Heart:  


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ njemu i mami   :Heart:  

i jos za bebu kojoj je potrebna sva pomoc svijeta 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Mukica

:Heart:   ~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   ~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   ~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   ~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   ~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   ~~~~~   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ra

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Tea

ajmo i mi tiskati #################

 :D AJMO AJMO AJMO  :D 

 :Dancing Fever:   PIMPAČ PIMPAČ PIMPAČ   :Dancing Fever:  

 :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  APRI APRI APRI    :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:  

 :Bouncing:  HURA HURA HURA   :Bouncing: 


 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pikulica

:Heart:   :Heart:   Za dva bebača i mame!

----------


## Dora06

~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## amaranth

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## jadranka605

Jel se već maze???
Ajmo Apri   :Love:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jadranka605

samo sam još tila napisati da, kad pratimo, strepimo i čekamo da neka od naših on-line, nekima i bliska, prijateljica, prvi put vidi i zagrli svog bebača, baš mi bude toplo oko srca 
 :Heart:

----------


## Kejt

> samo sam još tila napisati da, kad pratimo, strepimo i čekamo da neka od naših on-line, nekima i bliska, prijateljica, prvi put vidi i zagrli svog bebača, baš mi bude toplo oko srca


da
za bebicu i njuenu mamu koji se bore ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## mamma san

Za Apri i njenog miša da se što prije zagrle

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  


i za zabrinutu mamu i njenog malog miša da se izbori za svoj život

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## pepi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

litala, jel' to znaci da je krenulo?
sve me trema hvata   :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## martinaP

~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:  

I za bebicu iz sobe ~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## leonisa

> Veli Apri da uputite dio molitvi i vibrica za ženu pored koje leži: život djeteta te žene je upitan


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ivancica

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  ¸

Apri za brz i lagan porod


 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

Za mamu i bebicu iz njihove sobe

----------


## Marsupilami

> Za Apri i njenog miša da se što prije zagrle
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  
> 
> 
> i za zabrinutu mamu i njenog malog miša da se izbori za svoj život
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## diva7

apri, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ tebi i sinčiću!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mamu i bebu pored vas!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## litala

porod ulazi u finis, zadnja vijest je da je stigla do 8cm  :D  :D 


ajmo vibre za sretno odvajanje   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

i za bebu u nevolji isto:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Paulita

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Apri

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugu bebicu

----------


## Jelka

> porod ulazi u finis, zadnja vijest je da je stigla do 8cm  :D  :D


Što je ona od sinoć u trudovima?! Il sam ja nekaj krivo pohvatala?

~~~~~~~~~~~ za bukija i apri!

~~~~~~~~~~~x100000000 za malenog susjeda i njegovu mamu!

----------


## upornamama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## enci

~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Anci

~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart:

----------


## kli_kli

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

i za malog cimera
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ivana b

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Sretna Mama

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

i za malog cimera 


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## **mial**

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  

i za bebu cimera i njegovu mamu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Stijena

evo još malo vibrrrrrrrrrrrrrr od još jedne neiformirane  :Grin:  
 :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Mirta30

~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## maxi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## maxi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mamaduda

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart:

----------


## Natasa30

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

prebacite se na čestitanja!  :D 

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=59456

----------

